# How to remove small spot of emulsion from screen?



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

Any tips on how I can remove this small spot of emulsion from my screen? It's been washed out and dried already.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We would put in dip tank again. Try spray out with extra remover on the spot after. Go at both sides. A scrubbing pad if need be.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If you haven't post exposed it should still washout. If it has I would try the pressure washer with the 0-5 degree nozzle.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I use a wet t-shirt / cue tip for lighter emulsion residues, but that may also work here. Pressure washer is your best bet though, as Sean said. If you don't want to use the screen for printing, then standard emulsion removal process should do the trick

If it's seen the sun, that will likely count as post exposure. I have some weak fluorescent bulbs in my shop and can still clean up emulsion if needs be


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

For that small I'd use either a needle or spot cleaning gun set on the narrowest setting.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks got i got it out!


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Another good trick is to take a q-tip or a dried up marker and dip it in reclaiming fluid. Then rub it on the spot of emulsion you missed and rinse well so it doesn't dissolve anything else.


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorta off topic here... I was told by Howard Ray (workhorse automatic press installer/tech) that he has seen someone use Coca Cola to clear a clogged screen for under exposed residue. I thought the idea of using coke was crazy but one day I tried it and it actually worked! I haven't tried it since, and I did spray some water after using a small amount of coca cola but wondered if anyone had heard of this?


----------



## EastCoastTeez (Apr 6, 2013)

Jeesh. If coke take off emulsion. What is it doing to your insides. Ha ha . I think the best way is with the q tip. If your in stint spot. Try and tape front and back so you don't over spill.


Mark
East Coast Custom
Sayreville, NJ 08872


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hahaha yeah I know, it worked though it was just residue but I tried it simply because I was drinking a coke and remembered he had said that


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

I works for removing that car battery residue stuff


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

chronicdesigns81 said:


> Another good trick is to take a q-tip or a dried up marker and dip it in reclaiming fluid. Then rub it on the spot of emulsion you missed and rinse well so it doesn't dissolve anything else.


Thanks, this is pretty much what I did! I used the very corner of a sponge dipped (ever so carefully) in emulsion remover.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

Just something else to try on a dry exposed screen that has worked for me....a Q-tip soak it in regular blue Windex and rub it out.


----------



## PowellShirts (Feb 2, 2014)

I have had similar problems in the past - and DON'T WANT TO DESTROY (reclaim) the screen because of the time and effort already put into it - and just need to remove a tiny bit of emulsion that we missed previously. We have successfully used a tiny bit of emulsion remover on a foam tipped stick - but was afraid that may remove too much (it didn't that time - but very well might have). Will try the cola and window cleaner in the future - BUT - DOESN'T ANYONE MAKE maybe an ink pen like apparatus for removing emulsion? and what about a pen-like apparatus for reapplying emulsion when we removed too much in just a tiny area? (Not to go on and on - but I have successfully cut a tiny piece of vinyl with my Cameo Silhouette and applied it - but again, there has to be an easier way!) If there is not already said products, please make such or tell anyone you know who has the capabilities to do this!!! Thanks!


----------

